

Early Amazon: Shopping cart recommendations  - loboman
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2006/04/early-amazon-shopping-cart.html

======
trickjarrett
The title is unintentionally misleading, the post is about him implementing
the recommended items feature for Amazon's shopping cart - not recommendations
on shopping carts as a whole.

The post is only marginal in terms of content, it's cool to hear an inside
look but it doesn't reveal anything earth shattering - recommended items is a
no brainer for an online retailer with enough sales data to implement it. And
not implementing it is missing free money.

~~~
bryanlarsen
It almost feels like we read two different articles. IMO it was a blog post
arguing that "innovation comes from the bottom" and that a command-and-control
company architecture was bad. The shopping cart thing was just the supporting
anecdote.

